# Canon Rebel T1i, XSi or Nikon D60?



## Santo (Jul 10, 2009)

I have about $850 to spend and I don't know which of the three to buy. I've pretty much narrowed my list down to these three cameras, and I'm leaning towards the T1i the most (followed by the Nikon D60). Yet, the reviews for the XSi seem to be the best out of the three.

The local camera store has the T1i for $850, the XSi for $750 and the D60 for $649, all of them come with lenses.

Which would you say is the better buy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KmH (Jul 10, 2009)

The 3 cameras are not directly comparable.

You can compare the tested RAW image quality of the 3 here, at DXO Mark Labs. DXO Mark does not compare camera features, only RAW image quality.

You will need other accessories and or lenses. Based on RAW image quality alone I would recommend the Nikon D60 as the best buy. Based on features only, I would recommend the T1i because of the video capability.


----------



## FrankLamont (Jul 10, 2009)

Actually, I'd go for the middle one.

The XSi/450D.

Several reasons... the 500D/T1i is not really worth the extra money unless you're dying to have video; still, at 1080p it only does 20fps, so then again...

The D60 doesn't have a focusing motor built in, and should really be compared to the XS/1000D. The 450D compares to the D90 - which, if you can afford, is the one to get - although there's a new D5000: but like the 500D, it's not really worth it. 

Noise handling in the 450D is better, as is raw and JPG quality (refer to DPreview's review on 500D).


----------



## KmH (Jul 10, 2009)

FriedChicken said:


> Actually, I'd go for the middle one.
> 
> The XSi/450D.
> 
> ...


Like the D60, none of the Canon cameras have a focus motor in the body either.


----------



## johnj2803 (Jul 10, 2009)

KmH said:


> Like the D60, none of the Canon cameras have a focus motor in the body either.



pls don't confuse the OP 
You are absolutely right! since all focus motors are in the canon lenses. therefore not needing focus motor in the body.

Nikon on the other hand have lenses that need a focusing body (because they dont have it in the lens) and have lenses that have a focusing body. this is where it gets tricky,

Lenses for the d60 and other entry level slr's, are expensive because they need lenses that have focus motors (AF-S) unlike the higher end d80 and above which can work with both AF (generally cheaper) and AF-S lenses.

you can use AF lenses with the entry levels of course, but you have to do manual focusing.

as for the OP's question, I would go for the XSi simply because I don't need video and the lens availability is really great for it. (pixel count is really not an issue with regards to your T1i choice)

hth


----------



## FrankLamont (Jul 10, 2009)

Whoops, did forget to add that in.

Nikon _did_ choose to go the other way, and now they come crawling back.


----------



## CW Jones (Jul 10, 2009)

I would look into an EOS body if your going with canon... with a $850 budget... you can get something like a 20D or 30D from adorama. just get it in there E+ used condition. dont be afraid of buying used, you can get more for your money. I got a used 30D, lens, warranty, and memory card for $700 to my door.... I would say the 30D beats out the D60 and XSi hands down. That is just from the reviews I have heard tho. the EOS series bodies (10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D... ) are just better built and more made for the "professional amateur" type camera. Just another thing to think about.

And with used from adorama most times you can't even tell its used! I know I couldnt!


----------



## KmH (Jul 10, 2009)

johnj2803 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Like the D60, none of the Canon cameras have a focus motor in the body either.
> ...


So, Canon has been selling expensive lenses with focus motors in them ever since they switched to the EF mount back in, what 1987 or so? 22 years worth of added lens expense for Canon users?  And Nikon just started doing it a couple of years ago when they intro'd the D40. Bad Nikon.


----------



## Santo (Jul 11, 2009)

KmH said:


> The 3 cameras are not directly comparable.
> 
> You can compare the tested RAW image quality of the 3 here, at DXO Mark Labs. DXO Mark does not compare camera features, only RAW image quality.
> 
> You will need other accessories and or lenses. Based on RAW image quality alone I would recommend the Nikon D60 as the best buy. Based on features only, I would recommend the T1i because of the video capability.



Thanks for the website link. Very interesting... I underestimated how powerful the D60 is. I'm telling you, if it wasn't for the fact that the Nikon D60 does not have a focusing motor built in, I'd probably get it. I LOVE the way it felt in my hands. That being said, I don't know... both the Xsi and the T1i seem much more advanced and have a whole bunch of features the D60 doesn't have. Ugh. =/


----------



## Santo (Jul 11, 2009)

FriedChicken said:


> Actually, I'd go for the middle one.
> 
> The XSi/450D.
> 
> ...


I "tested" the D90 earlier today and that thing is beautiful. I swear it was love at first sight. Too bad I can't afford it, that sh*t was $1,000 WITHOUT the lenses/kit.

I'm not interested in video at all. Is that really the only huge difference between the T1i and the XSi? Mhm...


----------



## Santo (Jul 11, 2009)

johnj2803 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Like the D60, none of the Canon cameras have a focus motor in the body either.
> ...


You know what's interesting is that a lot of the people I've asked have recommended me the XSi OVER the T1i. Mhm... but then again, it's only $100 difference.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jul 11, 2009)

On the Nikon side, the D90 is a very appealing camera that offers a lot that the D60 lacks.

For Canon, today is supposed to be the last day for the current round of Canon instant rebates.  The deal of Rebel XSi + EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS + EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS has been a popular one under the current program:
Canon Rebel XSi, EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS, EF-S 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6 IS, 58mm Filter - SlickDeals.net Forums
You could add the $90 EF 50mm f/1.8 to that kit and cover a very wide range of photography for under $850, total.


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 14, 2009)

i thought that the xsi is 12 megpix and x1i is 15 megpix ?


----------



## inTempus (Jul 14, 2009)

KmH said:


> So, Canon has been selling expensive lenses with focus motors in them ever since they switched to the EF mount back in, what 1987 or so? 22 years worth of added lens expense for Canon users?  And Nikon just started doing it a couple of years ago when they intro'd the D40. Bad Nikon.


Yeah, but the only problem with that is that even without the AF motor in the bodies upper end Nikkor glass cost the same as the Canon glass.  Humm, shame on Nikon for sticking it to their customers since 1987.


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Jul 17, 2009)

harleyrider said:


> i thought that the xsi is 12 megpix and x1i is 15 megpix ?



Very rarely do megapixels actually mean anything. 

As for the 30D...I don't know. When I got my XSi, I could easily have gotten a 40D kit instead. I didn't because it's a complicated rig for someone new to digital shooting and it's heavy. I just found the XSi made a better all around camera for me. And, when compared with the same lenses, image quality between my Rebel and my friend's 40D is negligible.


----------



## DScience (Jul 17, 2009)

FriedChicken said:


> Actually, I'd go for the middle one.
> 
> The XSi/450D.
> 
> ...




Sorry But I don't think the 450D comes close to the D90, even the T1i is very hard to compare to the D90. I would say the 50D or 40D is more comparable to the D90.


----------



## swissarmy (Jul 22, 2009)

well I just got my XTi from www.rebelxtionline.com , so if you deside to go with the xsi I would recommend going to this site as well, they had some great deals on the SXi including package deals.


----------



## JayClark79 (Jul 23, 2009)

I bought the T1i because in ANY review i read it was better then new Nikon D5000 and was comparable and even superior to the D90 in some cases... I love the T1i!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 23, 2009)

Santo said:


> I "tested" the D90 earlier today and that thing is beautiful. I swear it was love at first sight. Too bad I can't afford it, that sh*t was $1,000 WITHOUT the lenses/kit.



Try to find a D80, granted the high ISO performance isn't as good but it feels the same as a D90 and much less expensive.


----------



## Rere (Jul 23, 2009)

I've have a D70, D100, and have had a D60 for a year. The D60 gives me better pictures than my other two Nikons.

 I've been a professional for over 5 years, and I have numerous lenses. My favorites are the Nikor 18-200 VR, the Sigma 105 Macro--which I do have to focus manually, and my favorite the Sigma 150-500 OS-DG-HSM telephoto. HSM means it has a motor in the lens--and there are many Sigma HSMs for Nikon that have this and are great.

 I've never had trouble with the AF on the D60. The Nikor and Sigma lenses give me excellent results. I do all kinds of photography--from portrait, product, reunions, model, pets, to wildlife and anything in-between.

 The D60 has (among other things) active D lighting, and an auto cleaning system--which is awesome btw, since I haven't had to clean the sensor in the year that I've had it and had to clean the sensors often in my other two Nikons. Also my son has the D300 and is currently having problems with dirt on the sensor that he can't blow out and has to scrub.

Many pro photographers like the D60 because it is the lightest weight Nikon and easier to use for field work than the heavier metal-bodied ones, so they will leave the heavier cameras for their studio work. However, I do use a monopod with my Sigma 150-500 on the D60 since this lens is pretty long and heavy. 

Just my experiences with the D60.


----------



## ultrakristian (Dec 17, 2009)

First of all, I would like to disclose that I am a total amateur.  I am a tech geek however, and try to stay on top of technology as much as I can, even in the photography field.  

Anyway, I've owned a D60 with two kit lenses for a little over one year.  I really wanted the Canon XSi but loved how the D60 felt in my hand, it seemed "more substantial and better built" at least to me.  The Canon just felt a bit more "plasticy" if I may say so.  Now I use a professional photographer for my events at work 3 times a week, and talk to him all the time, he uses Canon 50D and takes amazing pictures.  So nothing against Canons, I do like them.

However, between the cameras that you are comparing, I would definetely go with the D60.  For one reason or another, the darn camera takes better pictures than the XSi and the XS... and I can say that for sure, at least in the hands of an amateur.  Other family memebers have the other two cameras, and I have numerous pictures that I've taken during family events with all three cameras, at the same position, same light, same settings, and the D60 pictures blow the other two away, to the point of me having to e-mail my set of pictures to the rest of the family because theirs did not turn as good.  Colors seem more saturated, better exposed, the XSi seems to wash out the pics a lot.  Now, I am sure that in the hands of a professional, the XSi and the T1i should be able to take better pics than the Nikon D60... but in my hands, in the hands of my friends and family, I can GUARANTEE you better pictures 90% of the time with the D60...  Don't ask me why, I've looked through the specs a million times, and the XSi and T1i look much better on paper... until I take the pictures with them!  Crazy!

To be honest, the Canon T1i is on sale at Costco with two lenses for $899 at the moment... great deal!  I've been itching to buy it, and was on my way out of the house two days ago to go get it (money is not an isssue keep in mind) and my wife wouldn't let me - she LOVES the pictures the D60 takes, and is aware of the difference with our friends/family taken pictures with the XSi and wouldn't want to hear it.  Basically she said I can buy it, but the camera that will be taking pictures this Xmas will be the D60, and that would be the one that we will take on all vacations and etc...    And I wouldn't listen to her if I also didn't feel the same deep inside, I just love new gadgets so I'm very tempted!  But also very afraid, because I highly doubt that I'd be able to take the amazing pictures that I take with my D60 with any other camera, or at least not without having to splurge on nice lens and countless hours of learning how to use it professionaly.  I get compliments every time I post pictures on facebook or anywhere else, people constantly ask me what camera I'm using and etc. and half of the time I'm shooting in fully auto mode!  Even my professional photographer who I mentioned earlier talks to me about some of my pictures and comments on how amazing they look.  

Anyway, just my .02 cents in this conversation, from someone that loves technology and really wants to believe that 15 megapixles is better than 10 megapixles - sometimes its just not about the specs or the numbers...


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2009)

Better late than never! :thumbup:


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Dec 17, 2009)

The primitive focus system of the D60 doesn't look appealing.  Hasn't the D3000 replaced it with the same sensor and more modern features?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 17, 2009)

Santo said:


> I'm not interested in video at all. Is that really the only huge difference between the T1i and the XSi? Mhm...



The biggest difference other than that is the LCD.  The T1i has the 920,000 dot one, and it's quite nice.  The ISO range is enhanced as well.  That's probably the big three.

Edit:  Oh, and the T1i has a new image processor.


----------



## cfusionpm (Dec 17, 2009)

bentcountershaft said:


> Santo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not interested in video at all. Is that really the only huge difference between the T1i and the XSi? Mhm...
> ...


If one is going to shell out the cash for a T1i anyway, I would just spend an extra hundred dollars or so and get a 40D or 50D.  You gain so much in doing so.  6.5 fps, top LCD, back dial + joystick, etc.


----------



## bmsgangster (Dec 18, 2009)

I have it in my costco online cart $799 its a t1i with 2 kit lenses and a free 4gb card





ultrakristian said:


> First of all, I would like to disclose that I am a total amateur. I am a tech geek however, and try to stay on top of technology as much as I can, even in the photography field.
> 
> Anyway, I've owned a D60 with two kit lenses for a little over one year. I really wanted the Canon XSi but loved how the D60 felt in my hand, it seemed "more substantial and better built" at least to me. The Canon just felt a bit more "plasticy" if I may say so. Now I use a professional photographer for my events at work 3 times a week, and talk to him all the time, he uses Canon 50D and takes amazing pictures. So nothing against Canons, I do like them.
> 
> ...


----------



## FrankLamont (Dec 19, 2009)

Bmsgangster... you don't have to quote everything just to respond with one line. 



> the D60. For one reason or another, the darn camera takes better pictures than the XSi and the XS... and I can say that for sure, at least in the hands of an amateur. Other family memebers have the other two cameras, and I have numerous pictures that I've taken during family events with all three cameras, at the same position, same light, same settings, and the D60 pictures blow the other two away, to the point of me having to e-mail my set of pictures to the rest of the family because theirs did not turn as good. Colors seem more saturated, better exposed, the XSi seems to wash out the pics a lot. Now, I am sure that in the hands of a professional,


Quite misinforming.

The primary thing you have to keep in mind is that this is solely contained to JPEG capture; precisely why Canon and Nikon offer picture styles. In fact, 'faithful' - in other words, not so contrasted and saturated - is sometimes a default, for reference. Because when the camera processes in the default picture style, it is too oft judged, when in fact that is a result of the settings applied by the camera to change the image from RAW to JPG - precisely what happens when you take a photo in JPEG.

In RAW, compare them and you'll probably note that the one with the better lens and more megapixels will turn out better. Yes, megapixels - despite the fact that megapixels aren't necessary as such, at a certain level when it's blown up, of course the number of millions of pixels affects image quality.


----------



## bmsgangster (Dec 19, 2009)

ok 





FriedChicken said:


> Bmsgangster... you don't have to quote everything just to respond with one line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

